# Methylene Blue dosage?



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

How many drops per gallon? The back of the bottle says 10 drops, but that can't be right...

Any clarification please?


----------



## Matt68046 (Jan 13, 2012)

15-20 drops or 5ml per 10 gallon is the dosage for a hospital tank, can go higher for short baths. Methylene is pretty safe and pretty hard to overdose.


----------



## Tolak (Nov 13, 2012)

It depends on how strong it's mixed. You can buy the powder, and mix it as strong or weak as you like. Products sold retail do just that, plus a pretty label. 24 grams in a pint of distilled or RO the dosage is a drop per gallon; http://store.nationalfishpharm.com/NFP-products-Methylene-Blue-Zinc-Free-100-59581.Item.html

I use 7 drops per gallon of that mix in a 5 gallon tank hatching angel eggs, it's so blue you can't see through the tank. See if it says how strong the mix is on the bottle, or post the name of the product, may be able to dig up that info. 

For $20 you can make a pint of really strong meth blue, water it down 10x & make 10 pints. Repackage into twenty 8 oz bottles, add a label, a $5 price tag & you can see where profit is made in the aquatics industry.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Kordon-Methyl...qid=1422542564&sr=8-3&keywords=methylene+blue


----------



## Zhylis (Nov 4, 2014)

Kordon's is ~2.3% methylene blue. The directions are correct; you want at least 10 drops (0.5mL) per gallon. I'm the same as Tolak, I double dose MB at 1mL/gallon.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks! I was thinking not to put that many drops or my fish would die. So now I have to add 20 (only added two)


----------



## Matt68046 (Jan 13, 2012)

You don't have to be overly specific about the dosage. Just make it a medium to darkish blue and it will kill the fungus/mold after a few days. I Just go by the color darkness of it.


----------



## SiameseFightingArt (Jun 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. Her columnaris is not as bad as it was, but still needs treatment.


----------

